# Enclosure size



## Agent Jones (Aug 28, 2008)

I've come across a lot of posts about enclosures being too big... but when is an enclosure too small? I'm just wondering if there's some general rule of thumb for that. My rosea molted for the second time in my care last night (<3) and I'm wondering when I'll have to make the first enclosure change.

I have classes all day and he's still drying out anyways, but I'll take a picture for size comparison probably tonight.


----------



## Kris-wIth-a-K (Aug 28, 2008)

Well I generally keep all my t's in deli containers at about an inch till 3" After they hit the 3.3-3.5 mark I move to a bigger container or a 5G tank.  My 3.5" F P. Irminia ia in a 5g tank right now.  Not enough room could stress a t out.


----------



## citizen_smithi (Aug 28, 2008)

A good rule of thumb is there should be enough open floor space (in the hide can included in this) that you could hypothetically fit four of the spider in the space without them over lapping each other.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## wsimms (Aug 28, 2008)

You should consider a 2.5 gallon enclosure.  The jump from deli cup to 5 gallon is pretty significant.

Having said that, I and anyone else can only offer opinions as to what goes on in the inscrutable mind of the tarantula as to any proclivity towards agoraphobia or claustrophobia.  My experience with New World T's in the wild are that, with the exception of males looking to breed, they are homebodies.  They only move a great deal when their immediate environment doesn't fulfill their needs, which isn't the case in captivity.  Therefore, my prejudice is towards smaller containers, which I readily admit sevres my self-centered desire to have more T's. 

I personally don't believe there are many adult T's that need larger than a 5 gallon enclosure.  Theraphosa, Lasiodora, etc. would be fine in a 10 gal.  I only keep my blondi in a 20 gal because she's special.


----------



## Tcollector (Aug 28, 2008)

I start slings out in deli containers until they are about 2.5"  and then I switch them to a medium KK. When they get to 3" to 3.5 I put them in a 5 gallon tank. It also depends on what species of tarantula you get too.


----------



## reverendsterlin (Aug 28, 2008)

for your rosie a 10 gallon aquarium (or basically the same dimension of about 20L X10W even if shorter than the usual 13 inches) is fine for life after it is basically 2 inch or larger.
Rev


----------

